# Who says birds don't like to cuddle!?



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Today I got some pictures of my little boy Lionel cuddling me and I had to share.  

Care to share your cuddly bird pictures?? Let's spread the love a little.  

First he sung my ear off









Then he rejected my kisses









But eventually he came around









He's such a ham









And such a pretty boy









He's also rathe cheeky 









Typical man.


----------



## Margrét Tinna (Aug 18, 2012)

adorable!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cute! I love tiely cuddles.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Very cute piccies, Joe loves to put his head under my nose too, sometimes... not too often though, he belongs to the less cuddly ones but yes they love to cuddle, some more, some less...


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Ahhhh that's so sweet!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, loved your photos! What a sweet heart!










I will have to go through my photos and see if I have any, but doubt they would be anywhere close to how cuddly your little guy is.


----------



## TMz (Aug 7, 2012)

that adorable! my Tiels aint the cuddly sort, but Taru, my old Budgie was very much a momma's bird


















baby Toivio was kinda cuddly on occasion, but its been many years since he was like that


----------



## Tiel'♥12 (Nov 19, 2011)

Aww,cute!


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

too much sweetness. I love it.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love it when they are cuddly it makes you feel that you and the bird are bonded.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww adorable pics


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

The adorable is, well...ADORABLE!


----------



## prettywreckless (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this is the cutest thing I've seen since I've joined the forum. It makes my heart ache for a birdie of my own. You're a lucky duck. And he's gorgeous. I love the cheeky pic.


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Awh thanks everyone!! 

I think he's pretty great myself  And I absolutely love it when he is in a cuddly mood. 

TMz you have some pretty birds! I love the blue and how light Toivio is.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Those are some awesome pictures


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Awww those are the best pics! So sweet!


----------

